
The Ill-Defined Plot: Essays and Amateurs - jseliger
http://www.newyorker.com/books/page-turner/ill-defined-plot
======
jseliger
This can be profitably read in tandem with pg's "The Age of the Essay:"
[http://www.paulgraham.com/essay.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/essay.html)

